# Anyone in Montreal??



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in Montreal till Feb 1st so wondered if anyone local wants to share some inside info?
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## najman (Oct 29, 2007)

are enjoying the weather 6 foot of snow and it is now 8 c with heavy rain :wave:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

najman said:


> are enjoying the weather 6 foot of snow and it is now 8 c with heavy rain :wave:


Indeed matey, the weather aint too hot at the moment, hoping to get some skiing in and snow is dealt with alot better than the councils do in the UK
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh God Andy, you were in Montreal in January ? Hmmmm, the weather was terrible last winter, record snowfalls !!!!


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, last winter was no fun at all.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Imprez said:


> Oh God Andy, you were in Montreal in January ? Hmmmm, the weather was terrible last winter, record snowfalls !!!!





Holden_C04 said:


> Yeah, last winter was no fun at all.


Tell me about it, 4 weeks in the smallest hire car about being dwarfed by all the massive 4x4's, skiing was good mind
AC


----------

